
Node.js Emerging as the Universal Development Framework - fagnerbrack
https://hackernoon.com/node-js-emerging-as-the-universal-development-framework-for-a-diversity-of-applications-c2e788290f5f
======
onion2k
Node is lovely, and I use it daily, but I don't think the fact it has a
healthy ecosystem really means very much. A decade ago the same was true of
PHP, and a decade before that it was true of Perl. Software engineering
changes _very_ quickly relative to other disciplines. In 2027 there'll be a
new language de jour.

I'd recommend learning Node to anyone, but I'd also recommend learning
_anything_ you find interesting and useful, and keeping up with how things are
changing, and changing language when the project calls for it.

